# CT scan waiting to hear the news



## Nathan (Aug 2, 2021)

3 weeks ago i had a CT scan done, as I am a former 45 year+ pack a day smoker.   The technician said that my physician would have the results in a week; this afternoon I got a call from one of his staff that a phone consult is scheduled for the 20th of this month.   Well, looks like I have  plenty of time to speculate on what the news will be.
There are many ways to view this, in my mind they are:  1. there's no hurry to inform the patient, as the results are negative(clear).  2. if the results aren't bad, why not just inform right away. 3. there's no rush to inform the patient, as the results indicate grim prospects.  4.If the results are serious, why not inform the patient right away, so aggressive treatment can begin.   Are there more logical paths to possibly analyse?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## gamboolman (Aug 2, 2021)

Nathan,

Hang tuff pawdnah....

Waiting on results can and is a worry - at least it is for me and ms gamboolgal.

All the best and prayers offered up brother - that you will get good results

gamboolman....


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 2, 2021)

The 20th is a long way off, hope it's a negative result, it probably will be, hope so anyway (fingers crossed)


----------



## terry123 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hoping for a good result!!


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2021)

IMO, your #1 guess is logical.  

18 days of waiting to hear is ridiculous.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> IMO, your #1 guess is logical.
> 
> 18 days of waiting to hear is ridiculous.


I agree. The scan was done 3 weeks ago, time enough to have been analyzed. If the results were alarming, I doubt they'd schedule the consult that far out,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2021)

Another vote for #1.

Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes another Vote for numero Uno, as well...

Here in the UK that wait is typical for test results for anything... but usually if it's something serious, you would be called in as soon as the results are analysed, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the results are not bad ...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2021)

In my (unfortunately) vast experience, if it's bad news they let you know Right Away.  I'm hoping for the best for you, my friend.


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

Hope for good news also. I'm so sorry for the wait time.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

That's rough, for you to have to wait that long, 
regardless of their reasons for that length of time. 

But there are too many possible reasons for the delay, to be able to guess at it.

My thought is that they _either,_
just have that scheduling at the moment,
 (regardless of what your result is, due to something that has nothing at all to do with you)
Or, that they want to discuss _something_, with you, but we know not what.

That's a long time for you to wait now, but we will hope for a  good report when you get it,
and I also hope that you can distract yourself and enjoy something else,
in the meantime, while you and we, all hope for the best.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2021)

Good results seem likely Nathan and I'm hoping for the best! Take care.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2021)

Kaila said:


> My thought is that they _either,_
> just have that scheduling at the moment,
> (regardless of what your result is, due to something that has nothing at all to do with you)


I'm sure that's the case, Covid has drastically altered Kaiser Permanente's operations.  I'm not "worrying" per se, I've known for many years how much I've put my life in jeopardy with a lifetime of smoking...it may just be time to "pay the piper" as they say.  Or not, maybe I'll beat the odds and get off scot-free.
What's been on my mind:   A friend's husband has just recently been diagnosed with mesothelioma, with the prognosis being "grim".  She faces being widowed at age 60, he is 70 and _just_ retired at the first of the year.  He might live 6 more months...


----------



## shedevil7953 (Aug 3, 2021)

I was in a similar situation a few years back - 45 yr smoker but it was more than 2 packs a day.  I had to have CT scans every 6 months.  They put me on a very strong antibiotic to shrink the "spots" and after the first 2 scans, they were not growing.  Didn't diminish but didn't grow either.  Then came Covid and I stayed away from the hospital for the 3rd and last scan.  I quit smoking in 2017 so I'm assuming things haven't changed.  Maybe that's your case?


----------



## Irwin (Aug 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> 3 weeks ago i had a CT scan done, as I am a former 45 year+ pack a day smoker.   The technician said that my physician would have the results in a week; this afternoon I got a call from one of his staff that a phone consult is scheduled for the 20th of this month.   Well, looks like I have  plenty of time to speculate on what the news will be.
> There are many ways to view this, in my mind they are:  1. there's no hurry to inform the patient, as the results are negative(clear).  2. if the results aren't bad, why not just inform right away. 3. there's no rush to inform the patient, as the results indicate grim prospects.  4.If the results are serious, why not inform the patient right away, so aggressive treatment can begin.   Are there more logical paths to possibly analyse?


There's no telling what their reason is for the long wait. They could just be swamped with unvaccinated covid patients, which is affecting their expeditiousness with other patients. Chances are, though, if they found something serious, they'd expedite your notification, so there's probably no need to worry.

You might be able to go to Kaiser and get a copy of the scan. After all, they're your records. Often, you can get them within a few hours after the test since everything is digital.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 3, 2021)

Not sure why the long wait, I would not go over the many outcomes, just distract myself as much as possible.

I was given bad news long ago, I'm still here, when waking up, I say thank you and enjoy the moment.

You will be fine...


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> 3 weeks ago i had a CT scan done, as I am a former 45 year+ pack a day smoker.   The technician said that my physician would have the results in a week; this afternoon I got a call from one of his staff that a phone consult is scheduled for the 20th of this month.   Well, looks like I have  plenty of time to speculate on what the news will be.
> There are many ways to view this, in my mind they are:  1. there's no hurry to inform the patient, as the results are negative(clear).  2. if the results aren't bad, why not just inform right away. 3. there's no rush to inform the patient, as the results indicate grim prospects.  4.If the results are serious, why not inform the patient right away, so aggressive treatment can begin.   Are there more logical paths to possibly analyse?


I understand your anxiety, but you are overthinking it too much, no matter how much you worry, it won't change the results.
Go and enjoy yourself, finish some projects you have started or start a new project.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2021)

shedevil7953 said:


> I was in a similar situation a few years back - 45 yr smoker but it was more than 2 packs a day.  I had to have CT scans every 6 months. * They put me on a very strong antibiotic to shrink the "spots" *and after the first 2 scans, they were not growing.  Didn't diminish but didn't grow either.  Then came Covid and I stayed away from the hospital for the 3rd and last scan.  I quit smoking in 2017 so I'm assuming things haven't changed.  Maybe that's your case?


Interesting- antibiotics...    I quit in 2011, so I have 10-1/2 years smoke free.  They say after x number of years you lungs can heal, but if some [cancer] damage is done....it's _done_.    I read someone recently that the [some gov't advisory] recommending annual CT scans for 45 yr. ex-smokers, I'm thinking that may be my new normal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm sure that's the case, Covid has drastically altered Kaiser Permanente's operations.  I'm not "worrying" per se, I've known for many years how much I've put my life in jeopardy with a lifetime of smoking...it may just be time to "pay the piper" as they say.  Or not, maybe I'll beat the odds and get off scot-free.
> What's been on my mind:   A friend's husband has just recently been diagnosed with mesothelioma, with the prognosis being "grim".  She faces being widowed at age 60, he is 70 and _just_ retired at the first of the year.  He might live 6 more months...


Nathan, that's a long time to wait and my heart goes out to you.  I would wonder every day what the result may be, but being Kaiser and as you say, during Covid, the delay may just be from within.

 I can't imagine that if it was bad news, they would make you wait so long for the results.  I'm hoping for the best, and will be thinking of you and awaiting your next post.  I also think that if it was bad news, they'd want to speak to you in person, not just a phone consultation.  Hugs.

Sorry to hear about your friend's husband.  Having a grim prognosis is very upsetting, wishing the best for the both of them.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nathan, that's a long time to wait and my heart goes out to you.  I would wonder every day what the result may be, but being Kaiser and as you say, during Covid, the delay may just be from within.
> 
> I can't imagine that if it was bad news, they would make you wait so long for the results.  I'm hoping for the best, and will be thinking of you and awaiting your next post.  I also think that if it was bad news, they'd want to speak to you in person, not just a phone consultation.  Hugs.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend's husband.  Having a grim prognosis is very upsetting, wishing the best for the both of them.


Thanks SB.  I agree, bad news would probably be delivered in person and in short order, that was the case with my wife's 3 cancers...that kind of news you just never get "used to".


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> 3 weeks ago i had a CT scan done, as I am a former 45 year+ pack a day smoker.   The technician said that my physician would have the results in a week; this afternoon I got a call from one of his staff that a phone consult is scheduled for the 20th of this month.   Well, looks like I have  plenty of time to speculate on what the news will be.
> There are many ways to view this, in my mind they are:  1. there's no hurry to inform the patient, as the results are negative(clear).  2. if the results aren't bad, why not just inform right away. 3. there's no rush to inform the patient, as the results indicate grim prospects.  4.If the results are serious, why not inform the patient right away, so aggressive treatment can begin.   Are there more logical paths to possibly analyse?


OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    Both lungs have pulmonary nodules, and some sign of emphysema developing.
Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2021)

Your doctor should order a PET scan.  That's what happened with me and it Saved My Life.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm hoping for the best outcome Nathan!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

Wishing you the very best Nathan , with the least discomfort with any procedures you have to face ...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)

My thoughts and prayers for you, Nathan.  Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2021)

Thinking of you, Nathan


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 20, 2021)

sending cyber encouragement...


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Prayers and strength sent.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm glad you finally got the results, the outcome could have been really bad news. 
If you continue to be closely monitored things can be taken care of quickly before they become a real problem.
I wish you the best.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your update with us, Nathan.

I wish the report was better, while I am glad it isn't worse.

Life can surely be difficult and challenging. Now there's more waiting, it seems.  For the next scans and results.
Though of course, you should _try not to be living in a  waiting mode.

If you can, try to take up some other focus, for now._


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for sharing your update with us, Nathan.
> 
> I wish the report was better, while I am glad it isn't worse.
> 
> ...



Yes, the waiting will be excruciating,  it will take mustering up some extra strength and resolve to focus on Life and Living the present.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    Both lungs have pulmonary nodules, and some sign of emphysema developing.
> Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
> I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.


Thank you for the update Nathan.  I hope that your future CT scan shows no significant growth in the nodules.  I don't know very much about these procedures, but I really wish you the best considering your results.  Hugs.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

As I am pondering, Nathan, it seems to me that it's very good that you have gotten yourself thru over 10 years, without smoking.

I am not a doctor, but.....my thoughts are.....
What an accomplishment that is in itself, and very possibly, 
If you hadn't stopped at that time, then the present conditions and the prognosis of all this, might be significantly worse.

Give yourself a pat on the back at least, for doing the best you could, once you'd gotten that far,  and we'll all hope for the best, with you.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2021)

Sending positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you all for kind, supportive words, I'm feeling a bit low today, this news comes on the heels of news that the husband of a friend of ours had passed yesterday, due to the return of cancer to his liver transplant.      Another friend's husband is pretty much terminal, taking chemo and radiation therapy for _his_ lung cancer. When it rains it pours...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2021)

It's way too early to get morose, Nathan!  For now, we're all thinking the best for you, sending you healing.  You do that for you too, please


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    Both lungs have pulmonary nodules, and some sign of emphysema developing.
> Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
> I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.



Hope you're wrong about your medical future!  Found good info from Cleveland Clinic that says pulmonary nodules are very common and that 95% are benign.  Also said usual follow-up CT is usually six months to a year.  Sounds like your doctor is taking your smoking history into consideration in doing an earlier follow-up which is reassuring that you're in good hands.   

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases/14799-pulmonary-nodules


----------



## Irwin (Aug 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    Both lungs have pulmonary nodules, and some sign of emphysema developing.
> Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
> I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.


Since my cousin (who lives 1,700 miles away) is a doctor, I consider myself an authority on health issues, so I did some research...

*How common are lung nodules?*​Lung nodules are very common. Up to half of adults who get chest X-rays or CT scans have them.​​*Are lung nodules a sign of lung cancer?*​About 95% of lung nodules are benign. Many things can cause benign lung nodules, including infections and scarring. If you have a pulmonary nodule, your healthcare provider may want to perform additional tests to determine the cause and rule out lung cancer.​​https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases/14799-pulmonary-nodules​
So there's probably no cause for too much alarm... maybe a little alarm, but not too much. Anytime there's something growing inside your body that shouldn't be there, it's a bit concerning.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2021)

I am praying for a good outcome and it is very good that you stopped smoking long ago.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Since my cousin (who lives 1,700 miles away) is a doctor, I consider myself an authority on health issues, so I did some research...
> 
> ​



lol! But Cleveland Clinic IS a great resource!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

That's sad about the 2 people you know, Nathan.
And understandably has you feeling down overall.

When possible, try to separate your sadness over them,
 from your concern about your own present medical situation.

Perhaps it's too hard to do, today, but you could maybe try again,  tomorrow.....


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    *Both lungs have pulmonary nodule*s, and some sign of emphysema developing.
> Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
> I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.


Same here. My experience is they just monitor; take xrays every year. My dr. Rx'ed an inhaler for "wheezing" but I hardly ever need it. Need will increase over the years, I expect.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 20, 2021)

I want to share with you one of the best things I learned about fear: FEAR IS A TIME AND A PLACE. It's a  concept that lessens the amount of time people spend being afraid.  This is how it works. 

Imagine fear as a bubble you step into. 
If you're jumping off a cliff, identify where you're going to place your fear bubble. In this case, it should be on the edge of the cliff. Not 10 meters from the edge  Not 5 Not 1 meter .but  EXACTLY on the edge (place)  when you're about to jump (time). Outside of that space time, feeling fear is a waste of time. 

A student's fear bubble when he has a test should be when he starts answering question no. 1.  Not when he's studying for it;  not when he's on his way to school 

The idea is to place the fear bubble as close to the actual thing that you fear so you can enjoy life. 

In your case, your fear bubbles should be placed in 2 locations: 

1) at your doctor's office when he's telling you his diagnosis (not before you enter his office) 

2) and god forbid in surgery just before they give you the anesthesia.  

Outside of those two places, try to enjoy your life as much as you can. 

Please keep posting and let us know how you're doing. 

Stay tough.

PS I was a smoker too. 1 pack a day and 3 packs a night when going out with friends.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Hope you're wrong about your medical future!  Found good info from Cleveland Clinic that says pulmonary nodules are very common and that 95% are benign.  Also said usual follow-up CT is usually six months to a year.  Sounds like your doctor is taking your smoking history into consideration in doing an earlier follow-up which is reassuring that you're in good hands.



Great medical info, that paints a much brighter outlook!  



Irwin said:


> So there's probably no cause for too much alarm... maybe a little alarm, but not too much. Anytime there's something growing inside your body that shouldn't be there, it's a bit concerning.



Most definitely!  



Pepper said:


> It's way too early to get morose, Nathan!  For now, we're all thinking the best for you, sending you healing.  You do that for you too, please



Thank you!



Kaila said:


> That's sad about the 2 people you know, Nathan.
> And understandably has you feeling down overall.
> 
> When possible, try to separate your sadness over them,
> ...



Tomorrow will be better, I'm already shaking off some of the funk.


----------



## Remy (Aug 20, 2021)

Please keep us posted. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 20, 2021)

Sorry for the split news and the tests to come, be good to yourself...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2021)

Update:
I had my follow up CT scan Oct 27th, had to wait the usual 3 weeks in suspense. 

Result: no change in shape, size or number of the pulmonary nodules, next follow up scan in 9 months.

No news is good news, I marked my calendar for the follow up and will put the matter out of my mind.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Update:
> I had my follow up CT scan Oct 27th, had to wait the usual 3 weeks in suspense.
> 
> Result: no change in shape, size or number of the pulmonary nodules, next follow up scan in 9 months.
> ...



Great to hear, @Nathan !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Update:
> I had my follow up CT scan Oct 27th, had to wait the usual 3 weeks in suspense.
> 
> Result: no change in shape, size or number of the pulmonary nodules, next follow up scan in 9 months.
> ...


Happy for you Nathan!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Great News Nathan....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 23, 2021)

Good news Nathan.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Great to hear that @Nathan


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2021)

Bet you could actually feel the weight lifting off your shoulders, Nathan.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bet you could actually feel the weight lifting off your shoulders, Nathan.


Well, for the immediate future- yes.    I've never been one to "get away" with anything or "beat the odds", but I just feel blessed, and have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Update:
> I had my follow up CT scan Oct 27th, had to wait the usual 3 weeks in suspense.
> 
> Result: no change in shape, size or number of the pulmonary nodules, next follow up scan in 9 months.
> ...



That's great news, Nathan!  Thanks for sharing your update with us!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good to hear, Nathan.  We need you here!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Got results back yesterday on my annual follow-up CT scan of my lungs.    The pulmonary nodules have not changed, that's good.
My mild emphysema might be progressing, will have to keep on top of that situation.    All the soft tissues and vital organs view are looking normal, although it was noted that I have some kind of lesion on my left kidney, but that apparently is no cause for concern.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up, so it will be interesting to see what he has to say.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 10, 2022)

Hang in there Nathan,anything not right has been caught early, that is a big plus. All the best to you.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 10, 2022)

Glad that you're staying on top of it!  I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)

It sounds like it went well so I'm very happy for you. Hopefully the emphysema isn't going to be progressing too much if everyone stays on top of things. Another good reminder that everyone should keep up with their annual checkup (I haven't been the best at it). Thanks for sharing and hope things are even better next year !


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)

Got 2 CT scans of the lungs because of 2 nodules.  Neither grew larger.  I was supposed to get a third CT scan but haven't.

I'm glad things look good for you.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Got results back yesterday on my annual follow-up CT scan of my lungs.    The pulmonary nodules have not changed, that's good.
> My mild emphysema might be progressing, will have to keep on top of that situation.    All the soft tissues and vital organs view are looking normal, although it was noted that I have some kind of lesion on my left kidney, but that apparently is no cause for concern.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up, so it will be interesting to see what he has to say.


That's fantastic news.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Got results back yesterday on my annual follow-up CT scan of my lungs.    The pulmonary nodules have not changed, that's good.
> My mild emphysema might be progressing, will have to keep on top of that situation.    All the soft tissues and vital organs view are looking normal, although it was noted that I have some kind of lesion on my left kidney, but that apparently is no cause for concern.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up, so it will be interesting to see what he has to say.


Question, about 18 months ago, had a ct of the chest, I was a smoker.  Showed evidence that emphysema was starting to form.  I quit smoking.  I am due for another scan in January.  My question is can emphysema keep occurring or get worse after you quit smoking?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Question, about 18 months ago, had a ct of the chest, I was a smoker.  Showed evidence that emphysema was starting to form.  I quit smoking.  I am due for another scan in January. * My question is can emphysema keep occurring or get worse after you quit smoking?*


That's my main concern, as I am not _currently_ experiencing breathing difficulty.  This source says that if a person quits smoking,and isn't damaging their lungs from other means, the decline in lung function will slow down to 'normal' level of decline, as getting older is a factor.
The key statement in that article is:
 "So relatively, you can stay at the mild stage of the disease forever, with lots of work and a little luck."


----------



## Blessed (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> That's my main concern, as I am not _currently_ experiencing breathing difficulty.  This source says that if a person quits smoking,and isn't damaging their lungs from other means, the decline in lung function will slow down to 'normal' level of decline, as getting older is a factor.
> The key statement in that article is:
> "So relatively, you can stay at the mild stage of the disease forever, with lots of work and a little luck."


Thanks Nathan, I feel like I can breathe much better since I quit.  I lost the smokers cough in just a couple of weeks.  Sad thing is I still would love to have a smoke but I know that is not possible.  That craving will eventually will go away.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Got results back yesterday on my annual follow-up CT scan of my lungs.    The pulmonary nodules have not changed, that's good.
> My mild emphysema might be progressing, will have to keep on top of that situation.    All the soft tissues and vital organs view are looking normal, although it was noted that I have some kind of lesion on my left kidney, but that apparently is no cause for concern.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up, so it will be interesting to see what he has to say.


Good news, Nathan! Glad the nodules are not progressing, and you're on top of things. Good luck!


----------



## Been There (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> 3 weeks ago i had a CT scan done, as I am a former 45 year+ pack a day smoker.   The technician said that my physician would have the results in a week; this afternoon I got a call from one of his staff that a phone consult is scheduled for the 20th of this month.   Well, looks like I have  plenty of time to speculate on what the news will be.
> There are many ways to view this, in my mind they are:  1. there's no hurry to inform the patient, as the results are negative(clear).  2. if the results aren't bad, why not just inform right away. 3. there's no rush to inform the patient, as the results indicate grim prospects.  4.If the results are serious, why not inform the patient right away, so aggressive treatment can begin.   Are there more logical paths to possibly analyse?


This makes absolutely no sense. I had a chest x-ray for pain I was having in my torso area. The next day, I received a call from a thoracic’s surgeon’s office that I need to come in and see the doctor. I was feeling like you. What’s this all about? He said I had a nodule on my right lung, but it may be only a scar from when I had pneumonia back when I was in the military. He said we’ll check it again in 6 months and if it hasn’t grown, we’ll check it in a year. Ok, 6 months later, I had a CT scan. The surgeon said it didn’t grow. A year later, another CT scan. The doctor had the results the same afternoon. I got a call from the surgeon’s office and his nurse said don’t bother coming in. It didn’t grow and it’s most likely only a scar from the pneumonia. The CT scan took maybe 5 minutes. The doctor had the results the same day. Your case doesn’t make sense why it’s taking so long.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2022)

Been There said:


> This makes absolutely no sense. I had a chest x-ray for pain I was having in my torso area. The next day, I received a call from a thoracic’s surgeon’s office that I need to come in and see the doctor. I was feeling like you. What’s this all about? He said I had a nodule on my right lung, but it may be only a scar from when I had pneumonia back when I was in the military. He said we’ll check it again in 6 months and if it hasn’t grown, we’ll check it in a year. Ok, 6 months later, I had a CT scan. The surgeon said it didn’t grow. A year later, another CT scan. The doctor had the results the same afternoon. I got a call from the surgeon’s office and his nurse said don’t bother coming in. It didn’t grow and it’s most likely only a scar from the pneumonia. The CT scan took maybe 5 minutes. The doctor had the results the sa*me day. Your case doesn’t make sense why it’s taking so long.*


That was the initial scan, last year.  So many possible reasons for the delay, doctor on vacation, back-log from the Covid lockdown etc.   This most recent CT only took 8 or 9 days to get results, glad to not have been left wondering.   I believe the CT scan will be an annual event for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 14, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Question, about 18 months ago, had a ct of the chest, I was a smoker.  Showed evidence that emphysema was starting to form.  I quit smoking.  I am due for another scan in January.  My question is can emphysema keep occurring or get worse after you quit smoking?


Unfortunately,yes it can.My eldest sister quit smoking at age 60 when they told her emphysema was starting.It took a very long time-another 21 years-but it did eventually cost her her life. I will say though,that her husband was never able to quit,and it`s said that having a smoker in the same house(even if they don`t smoke in the house,and he never did)can still affect you as the nicotine is still carried on their clothing and their person.

My brother was also a smoker until age 45ish.He was diagnosed with COPD at age 80.Passed away at 85 with it never progressing any further,he died from other causes.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 14, 2022)

It seems so much like a cruel joke, potentially carrying around a 'ticking health time bomb'.   I've been quit for 11 years, and it seems like Ive never smoked....I look back and think "how could I have ever ever have done that?"    But I know that I have stacked the odds against myself for longer, better living.  I don't think about, just enjoy each day as it comes...


----------



## Blessed (Nov 14, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Unfortunately,yes it can.My eldest sister quit smoking at age 60 when they told her emphysema was starting.It took a very long time-another 21 years-but it did eventually cost her her life. I will say though,that her husband was never able to quit,and it`s said that having a smoker in the same house(even if they don`t smoke in the house,and he never did)can still affect you as the nicotine is still carried on their clothing and their person.
> 
> My brother was also a smoker until age 45ish.He was diagnosed with COPD at age 80.Passed away at 85 with it never progressing any further,he died from other causes.



Thanks for sharing!  There are no others in my home.  The few that visit are not smokers.  I quit smoking in the house almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Been There (Nov 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> OK, so this morning I got the phone 'visit' with my doctor.    Both lungs have pulmonary nodules, and some sign of emphysema developing.
> Dr. said he would schedule another CT scan in about a month or two, monitoring for changes in size of the pulmonary nodules.
> I kind of knew that I wouldn't be getting an "all clear" message, what I am fairly sure of _now_ is that a lot of medical procedures are in store for me, in the _not-too-distant future_.


This is what I posted in #69. My CT showed 2 nodules. One was a 6 something (I don’t know if it’s cm or mm) and the other was a 3 something. The Thoracic Surgeon said we would check it in a year. I said no, let’s do 6 months. If it’s cancer, I would like to stay ahead of it. He was good with that. Six months later, no change in size. His “best guess” is that the nodules are scarring from when I had pneumonia  or from the many times I had bronchitis. He is fairly certain they are not cancerous and shouldn’t cause me any issues. He asked me if I ever have any pain while I am running or afterwards. I told him no and he said that’s a good sign that they are most likely just scars. 
My point for telling you this is that maybe you shouldn’t expect the worse. I remember a Sergeant who used to always tell his men, “Expect the best, but plan on the worse.”

Kerp a good thought.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2022)

If they tell you to take a PET scan they think it's cancer.  Cancer lights up like a neon sign with a PET.


----------



## Kika (Nov 15, 2022)

I have multiple lung nodules.  Some were first found during a scan for something else in my 20s.  By that time, I had already had asthma, Pertussis (whooping cough) 2 exposures to Tuberculosis and medicated each time for one year, and pneumonia. 

 During the following 15 years or so I had pneumonia twice, once requiring hospitalization.

When my asthma returned in 2010, the pulmonologist did all the required tests and freaked out over my nodules.  I had CT scans every 3 months, MRI, PET scan.  This doctor was such an alarmist and had me convinced I would die soon.  Even though my PET scan was negative.

I changed doctors, all my prior tests were reviewed.  This new doctor did one more CT scan and said, you are good to go.  We will repeat this annually, as well as pulmonary function test to make sure there is no decline.

 And so, the moral of this story is:  We are all different, we react differently to the same things, the doctors (as well as everyone else) are a product of life experiences.  And Lung Nodules are not necessarily a death sentence.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, not a Death sentence, no way of knowing but they could have been formed by the COVID from a couple years ago, or even the pneumonia from decades ago.  Worth keeping an eye on though.


----------



## Kika (Nov 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Worth keeping an eye on though.


Definitely!!


----------

